# Pinnacle 11-20-11



## powbmps (Nov 20, 2011)

"I'm not a deer" helmet cover?  Check.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice!!! Looks like they had the leaf blower out?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 22, 2011)

Great video.  That place looks like a lot of fun.  I especially liked the steep bedrock section in the middle.  Good stuff.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping the MTB stoke high! Looks like some great riding.


----------

